# [Udev]Problème au démarrage.

## d2_racing

Salut tout le monde, j'ai un petit message au boot quand je boot avec le noyau 2.6.18-gentoo-r2.

Voici mon emerge--info

```

Portage 2.1.1-r1 (default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r4, 2.6.18-gentoo-r2 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.18-gentoo-r2 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.6

Last Sync: Fri, 10 Nov 2006 16:00:01 +0000

ccache version 2.3 [enabled]

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.30

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r2, 2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.3

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.60

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="fr_CA.utf8"

LC_ALL="fr_CA.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X ac97 alsa arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus divx4linux dlloader dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds elibc_glibc emboss encode esd fam firefox foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gimpprint gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal i8x0 iconv input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde kdeenablefinal kernel_linux ldap libg++ linguas_fr mad mikmod mmx mp3 mpeg msn ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl oss pam pcre perl png ppds pppd python qt qt3 qt4 quicktime readline real realtek reflection sdl session spell spl sse ssl tcpd tetex truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb userland_GNU userlocales video_cards_radeon vorbis win32codecs xml xorg xv zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Quand je boots j'ai ceci :

```

/lib/rcscripts/addons/udev-start.sh : line 46:/sys/class/vc/vcs16/uevent Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type

/lib/rcscripts/addons/udev-start.sh : line 46:/sys/class/vc/vcsa16/uevent Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type

```

C'est quoi au juste et surtout est-ce que c'est un problème ???

Dans le noyau 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 j'ai ceci à la même place :

```

UDEVD-event[1967]:find_free_number: %E is depreciated....

UDEVD-event[1963]:find_free_number: %E is depreciated....

```

Enfin, j'ai un petit message de ALSA, quand je boot avec le noyau 2.6.18-gentoo-r2 et si je redémarre avec le 2.6.17-gentoo-r8, je vais avoir ceci comme message :

```

/usr/sbin/alsact;:set_control:991 warning:name mismatch (V_REFOUT Enable/Spread Front to surround and Center/LFE for control #40

/usr/sbin/alsact;:set_control:993 warning:index mismatch(0/0) for control #40

/usr/sbin/alsact;:set_control:991 warning:name mismatch (High Pass Filter Enable/Downmix) for control #41

/usr/sbin/alsact;:set_control:993 warning:index mismatch(0/0) for control #41

/usr/sbin/alsact;:set_control:1085:bad control.41.value type

Error while restoring defaults ignoring

```

----------

## truc

j'dis ça au hasard mais à mon avis, t'as du te rater sur le dernier etc-update, donc si tu as déjà supprimer les fichiers de conf tu peux essayer de rémerger, et rejouer à etc-update (ou un de ses amis..)

----------

## titoucha

Tien tu as rajouté des informations par rapport à ce matin, je pense que tu utilises les pilotes alsa externes au noyau, si c'est le cas réemerge les et comme l'a dit @truc il faut bien faire letc-update à la fin.

----------

## _droop_

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> /usr/sbin/alsact;:set_control:991 warning:name mismatch (V_REFOUT Enable/Spread Front to surround and Center/LFE for control #40
> ...

 

Salut, ça arrive souvent quand on change de version d'alsa pour le noyau. Le nom des canals sons internes au noyau a du changer dans cette version et il retrouve plus les anciens canal pour lesquels tu avais réglé le volume sonore. Il faut juste recommencer les réglages.

----------

## nemo13

 *_droop_ wrote:*   

>  *d2_racing wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> 
> /usr/sbin/alsact;:set_control:991 warning:name mismatch (V_REFOUT Enable/Spread Front to surround and Center/LFE for control #40
> ...

 

bonjour,

```
module-rebuild help

Version: 0.5

Where options are:

        -X       - Emerge based on package names,

                   not exact versions.

        -C       - Disable all coloured output.

Where action is one of:

        add      - Add package to moduledb.

        del      - Delete a package from moduledb.

        toggle   - Toggle auto-rebuild of Package.

        list     - List packages to auto-rebuild.

        rebuild  - Rebuild packages.

        populate - Populate the database with any

                   packages which currently install

                   drivers into the running kernel.
```

c'est l'utilitaire qui va bien après chaque changement de noyau.

A+

----------

## d2_racing

Tout d'abord,mes drivers ALSA sont dans mon noyau...

Pour ce qui est de udev...je vais tester ça tout de suite  :Smile: 

Je viens de faire emerge -v udev

Et j'ai pas eu rien a mettre à jour....

Je vais poster mon .config au cas où   :Embarassed: 

```

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.18-gentoo-r2

# Fri Nov 10 15:14:44 2006

#

CONFIG_X86_32=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

# CONFIG_TASKSTATS is not set

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

# CONFIG_IKCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_CPUSETS is not set

# CONFIG_RELAY is not set

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_SLAB=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

#

# Block layer

#

# CONFIG_LBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_LSF is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="anticipatory"

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

CONFIG_MPENTIUM4=y

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODE_LX is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

# CONFIG_HPET_TIMER is not set

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=2

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

# CONFIG_SCHED_MC is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL=y

CONFIG_VM86=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_X86_REBOOTFIXUPS is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set

# CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSET=0xC0000000

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

# CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHPTE is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

CONFIG_IRQBALANCE=y

# CONFIG_REGPARM is not set

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_250=y

# CONFIG_HZ_1000 is not set

CONFIG_HZ=250

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

# CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU is not set

# CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_LEGACY=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_AC is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_HOTKEY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

# CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_MSI is not set

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

# CONFIG_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

#

# PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

#

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

#

# Networking

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

# CONFIG_NETDEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_DIAG is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_BIC=y

#

# IP: Virtual Server Configuration

#

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

CONFIG_IPV6=m

# CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTER_PREF is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

#

# Core Netfilter Configuration

#

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES is not set

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_ACCT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK_EVENTS is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_PROTO_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_IRC is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NETBIOS_NS is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TFTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_AMANDA is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_PPTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_H323 is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_SIP is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=y

#

# IPv6: Netfilter Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_QUEUE is not set

#

# DCCP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

#

# TIPC Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211 is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

#

# Connector - unified userspace <-> kernelspace linker

#

# CONFIG_CONNECTOR is not set

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=m

# CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_GSC is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_AX88796 is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_1284 is not set

#

# Plug and Play support

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=m

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_BLOCKSIZE=1024

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=m

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=8

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_WCACHE is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS is not set

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI Transport Attributes

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_AHCI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_MV is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL24 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VITESSE is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_INTEL_COMBINED=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_FC is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SAS is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

#

# Subsystem Options

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_OUI_DB is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXTRA_CONFIG_ROMS is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXPORT_FULL_API is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_PCILYNX is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=y

#

# Protocol Drivers

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394 is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=y

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# PHY device support

#

# CONFIG_PHYLIB is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_CASSINI is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH is not set

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

# CONFIG_E100 is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

CONFIG_8139TOO=y

CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO=y

# CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_8129 is not set

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POCKET is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

# CONFIG_SKY2 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_BNX2 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T1 is not set

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_S2IO is not set

# CONFIG_MYRI10GE is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR=m

# CONFIG_INPUT_WISTRON_BTNS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_PRINTER=m

# CONFIG_LP_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

# CONFIG_TIPAR is not set

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM is not set

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

CONFIG_AGP=m

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=m

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

CONFIG_DRM=m

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I830 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I915 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_PC8736x_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_NSC_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_CS5535_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HPET is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

#

# TPM devices

#

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

#

# I2C support

#

CONFIG_I2C=y

# CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV is not set

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA is not set

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I801 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_OCORES is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4 is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_ACB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_ISA is not set

#

# Miscellaneous I2C Chip support

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1337 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1374 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCA9539 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6875 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# SPI support

#

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_SPI_MASTER is not set

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

#

# Hardware Monitoring support

#

CONFIG_HWMON=y

# CONFIG_HWMON_VID is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCPOS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M192 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83791D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83792D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=y

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

# CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID is not set

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="1024x768@85"

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBLA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

#

# Logo configuration

#

CONFIG_LOGO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT is not set

CONFIG_FB_SPLASH=y

#

# Speakup console speech

#

# CONFIG_SPEAKUP is not set

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=m

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

# CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

CONFIG_SND_AC97_BUS=m

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5535AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=m

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

#

# USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=m

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

#

#

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK is not set

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

#

# USB HID Boot Protocol drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_KBD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACECAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_YEALINK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE2 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KEYSPAN_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLETOUCH is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MON is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETKIT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB DSL modem support

#

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# MMC/SD Card support

#

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

#

# LED devices

#

# CONFIG_NEW_LEDS is not set

#

# LED drivers

#

#

# LED Triggers

#

#

# InfiniBand support

#

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

#

# EDAC - error detection and reporting (RAS) (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_EDAC is not set

#

# Real Time Clock

#

# CONFIG_RTC_CLASS is not set

#

# DMA Engine support

#

# CONFIG_DMA_ENGINE is not set

#

# DMA Clients

#

#

# DMA Devices

#

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=m

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER is not set

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

# CONFIG_FUSE_FS is not set

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=m

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

# CONFIG_ZISOFS is not set

CONFIG_UDF_FS=m

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=m

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=m

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=m

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=863

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

# CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS is not set

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

# CONFIG_NFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD is not set

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_9P_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL is not set

CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_LDM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_KARMA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION is not set

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=m

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863=m

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ASCII is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=m

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=m

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=m

#

# Instrumentation Support

#

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

# CONFIG_KPROBES is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME is not set

# CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ is not set

# CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=15

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UNWIND_INFO is not set

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_DOUBLEFAULT=y

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO is not set

#

# Hardware crypto devices

#

#

# Library routines

#

# CONFIG_CRC_CCITT is not set

# CONFIG_CRC16 is not set

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=m

CONFIG_AUDIT_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_PLIST=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR=y

```

Je sais vraiment pas ce qui se passe avec le udev...

----------

## d2_racing

Voici le contenu du script au complet

```

# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

udev_version() {

   local version=0

   if [[ -x /sbin/udev ]] ; then

      version=$(/sbin/udev -V)

      # We need it without a leading '0', else bash do the wrong thing

      version=${version##0}

      # Older udev's will print nothing

      [[ -z ${version} ]] && version=0

   fi

   echo "${version}"

}

# This works for 2.6.15 kernels or greater

trigger_events() {

   list=""

   # if you want real coldplug (with all modules being loaded for all

   # devices in the system), uncomment out the next line.

   #list="$list $(echo /sys/bus/*/devices/*/uevent)"

   list="$list $(echo /sys/class/*/*/uevent)"

   list="$list $(echo /sys/block/*/uevent /sys/block/*/*/uevent)"

   for i in $list; do

      case "$i" in

         */device/uevent)

            # skip followed device symlinks

            continue

            ;;

         */class/mem/*|*/class/tty/*)

            first="$first $i"

            ;;

         */block/md*)

            last="$last $i"

            ;;

         */*)

            default="$default $i"

            ;;

      esac

   done

   # trigger the sorted events

   for i in $first $default $last; do

      echo "add" > "$i"

   done

}

populate_udev() {

   # populate /dev with devices already found by the kernel

   if [ "$(get_KV)" -gt "$(KV_to_int '2.6.14')" ] ; then

      ebegin "Populating /dev with existing devices through uevents"

      trigger_events

      eend 0

   else

      ebegin "Populating /dev with existing devices with udevstart"

      /sbin/udevstart

      eend 0

   fi

   # loop until everything is finished

   # there's gotta be a better way...

   ebegin "Letting udev process events"

   loop=0

   while test -d /dev/.udev/queue; do

      sleep 0.1;

      test "$loop" -gt 300 && break

      loop=$(($loop + 1))

   done

   #einfo "loop = $loop"

   eend 0

   return 0

}

seed_dev() {

   # Seed /dev with some things that we know we need

   ebegin "Seeding /dev with needed nodes"

   # copy over any persistant things

   cp --preserve=all --recursive --update /lib/udev/devices/* /dev

   # Not provided by sysfs but needed

   ln -snf /proc/self/fd /dev/fd

   ln -snf fd/0 /dev/stdin

   ln -snf fd/1 /dev/stdout

   ln -snf fd/2 /dev/stderr

   [[ -e /proc/kcore ]] && ln -snf /proc/kcore /dev/core

   # Create problematic directories

   mkdir -p /dev/{pts,shm}

   eend 0

}

main() {

   # Setup temporary storage for /dev

   ebegin "Mounting /dev for udev"

   if [[ ${RC_USE_FSTAB} == "yes" ]] ; then

      mntcmd=$(get_mount_fstab /dev)

   else

      unset mntcmd

   fi

   if [[ -n ${mntcmd} ]] ; then

      try mount -n ${mntcmd}

   else

      if egrep -qs tmpfs /proc/filesystems ; then

         mntcmd="tmpfs"

      else

         mntcmd="ramfs"

      fi

      # many video drivers require exec access in /dev #92921

      try mount -n -t ${mntcmd} udev /dev -o exec,nosuid,mode=0755

   fi

   eend $?

   # Create a file so that our rc system knows it's still in sysinit.

   # Existance means init scripts will not directly run.

   # rc will remove the file when done with sysinit.

   touch /dev/.rcsysinit

   # Selinux lovin; /selinux should be mounted by selinux-patched init

   if [[ -x /sbin/restorecon && -c /selinux/null ]] ; then

      restorecon /dev &> /selinux/null

   fi

   # Actually get udev rolling

   if [[ ${RC_DEVICE_TARBALL} == "yes" && \

         -s /lib/udev-state/devices.tar.bz2 ]] ; then

      ebegin "Populating /dev with saved device nodes"

      try tar -jxpf /lib/udev-state/devices.tar.bz2 -C /dev

      eend $?

   fi

   seed_dev

   # Setup hotplugging (if possible)

   ebegin "Setting up proper hotplug agent"

   if [[ -e /proc/sys/kernel/hotplug ]] ; then

      if [ "$(get_KV)" -gt "$(KV_to_int '2.6.14')" ] ; then

         einfo "  Using netlink for hotplug events..."

         echo "" > /proc/sys/kernel/hotplug

      elif [[ $(udev_version) -ge "48" ]] ; then

         einfo "  Setting /sbin/udevsend as hotplug agent ..."

         echo "/sbin/udevsend" > /proc/sys/kernel/hotplug

      elif [[ -x /sbin/hotplug ]] ; then

         einfo "  Using /sbin/hotplug as hotplug agent ..."

      else

         einfo "  Setting /sbin/udev as hotplug agent ..."

         echo "/sbin/udev" > /proc/sys/kernel/hotplug

      fi

   fi

   eend 0

   ebegin "Starting udevd"

   /sbin/udevd --daemon

   eend $?

   populate_udev

   # Create nodes that udev can't

   ebegin "Finalizing udev configuration"

   [[ -x /sbin/dmsetup ]] && /sbin/dmsetup mknodes &>/dev/null

   [[ -x /sbin/lvm ]] && \

      /sbin/lvm vgscan -P --mknodes --ignorelockingfailure &>/dev/null

   # Running evms_activate on a LiveCD causes lots of headaches

   [[ -z ${CDBOOT} ]] && [[ -x /sbin/evms_activate ]] && \

      /sbin/evms_activate -q &>/dev/null

   eend 0

}

main

# vim:ts=4

```

----------

## Enlight

 *Quote:*   

> /lib/rcscripts/addons/udev-start.sh : line 46:/sys/class/vc/vcs16/uevent Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
> 
> /lib/rcscripts/addons/udev-start.sh : line 46:/sys/class/vc/vcsa16/uevent Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type 

 

tu peux nous lacher le contenu de ces deux là? Ton udev est à jour? Parcequ'au vu du script ce n'est pas l'uevent qui n'existe pas (sinon il irait pas dans $last) a priori, mais plutôt qu'il essaye d'accéder à un fichier n'existant plus. Tu as udev et ta baselayout à jour?

Pour le %E j'ai également avec la même version de kernel, j'avoue que ça ne m'a pas traumatisé plus que ça   :Embarassed: 

et NB : un gros gros merci, j'avais jamais trouvé comment gentoo gérait udev et ça m'enervait!!!! Maintenant toutes les questions que je me posais sur hotplug/udevsend et cie ont enfin trouvé réponse   :Very Happy: 

----------

## d2_racing

Je suis à jour comme à toutes les semaines  :Smile: 

```

#emerge --sync

#emerge -uDNv world

#dispatch-conf

#revdep-rebuild -p

#emerge -p --declean

#revdep-rebuild -p

```

```

sylvain@gentootux ~ $ cat /sys/class/vc/vcs16/uevent

cat: /sys/class/vc/vcs16/uevent: Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type

sylvain@gentootux ~ $

sylvain@gentootux ~ $ cat /sys/class/vc/vcsa16/uevent

cat: /sys/class/vc/vcsa16/uevent: Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type

sylvain@gentootux ~ $

sylvain@gentootux ~ $ cd /sys/class/vc

sylvain@gentootux /sys/class/vc $ ls

vcs  vcs1  vcs12  vcs2  vcs3  vcs4  vcs5  vcs6  vcs7  vcsa  vcsa1  vcsa12  vcsa2  vcsa3  vcsa4  vcsa5  vcsa6  vcsa7

sylvain@gentootux /sys/class/vc $

```

C'est vrai le message,mais pourquoi udev cherche t'il un répertoire qui n'existe pas ?

----------

## Enlight

T'aurais pas un truc genre alsa dans le noyau ET les alsa drivers chargé par la suite?

----------

## d2_racing

J'ai ceci

```

gentootux ~ # equery list alsa

[ Searching for package 'alsa' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.13 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa-0.8.11 (0.8)

[I--] [  ] media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.13 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.13 (0.9)

gentootux ~ #

```

----------

## titoucha

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> et NB : un gros gros merci, j'avais jamais trouvé comment gentoo gérait udev et ça m'enervait!!!! Maintenant toutes les questions que je me posais sur hotplug/udevsend et cie ont enfin trouvé réponse  

 

Tu vas pouvoir alors m'expliquer parce que moi je nai pas encore tout compris.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Enlight

Ok c'est pas ça, le seul truc que je verrais sinon, mais vraiment pas sûr c'est que tu as les drivers AC97 et intel8x0, mais j'y crois moyen,... je comprends pas trop d'où ils les a révé tes uevents inexistants la fonction visite justement /sys pour regarder les existants, ça voudrait dire que l'event disparaitrait.... tu as 2 cartes son sinon?

----------

## d2_racing

Non, une seule, une bonne vieille Ac97 sur un board P4P800 de Asus...

Une chance que tu est là, car on dirait que je ne suis pas le seul qui est dans le champ gauche avec ce problème.

Je sais pas du tout ce qui se passe   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Enlight

 *titoucha wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*   et NB : un gros gros merci, j'avais jamais trouvé comment gentoo gérait udev et ça m'enervait!!!! Maintenant toutes les questions que je me posais sur hotplug/udevsend et cie ont enfin trouvé réponse   
> 
> Tu vas pouvoir alors m'expliquer parce que moi je nai pas encore tout compris.  

 

Tout est là :

 *Quote:*   

>  if [[ -e /proc/sys/kernel/hotplug ]] ; then
> 
>       if [ "$(get_KV)" -gt "$(KV_to_int '2.6.14')" ] ; then
> 
>          einfo "  Using netlink for hotplug events..."
> ...

 

Si le kernel >= 2.6.15 on utilise netlink donc on ne met rien dans /proc/sys/kernel/hotplug car c'est le kernel qui envoye les events. Pour les kernels antérieurs avec la version de udev Supérieure à 0.48 il fallait utiliser /sbin/usdevsend comme agent, pour les versions inférieures de udev, c'était hotplug qui s'en chargeait.

----------

## d2_racing

Bon, ça veut dire quoi au juste ?

C'est un problème normal, ou est-ce que ma config est tout croche....???

----------

## Enlight

Non, non, ce qu'on va faire c'est essayer de rendre le script plus bavard, tu vas chnager la fonction comme suit puis nous poster les logs correspondants.

 *Quote:*   

> # This works for 2.6.15 kernels or greater
> 
> trigger_events() {
> 
>    list=""
> ...

 

puis poste les contenus de /tmp/udev_{list,first}

----------

## titoucha

@Enlight, merci pour ta réponse, mais ça amène une autre question qui concerne le cas de @d2, si j'ai bien compris le répertoire /sys contient les informations sur le système qui va ensuite permettre à celui-ci de construire /proc, mais où udev va alors chercher les informations pour qu'ensuite il essaye de trouver un fichier qui n'existe pas dans /sys.

À mon avis, c'est la base du problème.

----------

## d2_racing

Je viens de modifier le script et quand je reboot, ça indique que /tmp est un systeme de fichier en lecture seule...

Je vais le mettre dans mon /home/sylvain/udev pour voir si ca va passer mieux.

----------

## d2_racing

Ça ne fonctionne pas plus.

Est-ce qu'il y a un moyen pour lancer le script quand je suis dans KDE ?

Comme ça, je sais que je vais pouvoir écrire sur /tmp et dans mon /home aussi  :Smile: 

----------

## Enlight

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> @Enlight, merci pour ta réponse, mais ça amène une autre question qui concerne le cas de @d2, si j'ai bien compris le répertoire /sys contient les informations sur le système qui va ensuite permettre à celui-ci de construire /proc, mais où udev va alors chercher les informations pour qu'ensuite il essaye de trouver un fichier qui n'existe pas dans /sys.
> 
> À mon avis, c'est la base du problème.

 

Non, non. En fait dans /sys tu as les infos sur ton hardware un peu comme le ferait lspci. et pour chaque élément trouvé on a un fichier appelé uevent correspondant (une boitte aux lettres).

Ensuite dans /proc/kernel/hotplug, on renseigne le nom de l'agent qui va passer les messages (notre facteur, d'abord c'était hotplug, puis udevsend et maintenant c'est "rien" car le kernel sait faire comme un grand).

Puis toi t'arrives (enfine le script gentoo quoi) et tu poste juste "add" ou "remove" dans le fichier uevent. La le kernel regarde s'il a le module (autrefois c'était hotplug mais udevsend n'a jamais fait ce boulot) le charge puis envoye a udevd l'ordre de créer une entrée dans /dev

J'espère que je suis clair... quand je dis que c'était une évolution trop chaude à suivre!!! enfin comme dirait l'autre, "mieux valent quelques lignes de bash qu'un long discours"   :Laughing: 

----------

## Enlight

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Ça ne fonctionne pas plus.
> 
> Est-ce qu'il y a un moyen pour lancer le script quand je suis dans KDE ?
> 
> Comme ça, je sais que je vais pouvoir écrire sur /tmp et dans mon /home aussi 

 

nop, faudrait faire un truc genre mkdir /machin puis dans le script monter un tmpfs sur /machin et placer les fichiers dedans.

sinon tu peux toujours faire : echo /sys/class/*/*/uevent et voir s'il en reve encore de tes uevents qui existent pas ou si c'est juste au boot qu'il trippe, si c'est juste au boot ça sent le kernel foireux.Last edited by Enlight on Mon Nov 13, 2006 3:18 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

Oufs....tu comprends vraiment tout ça ?

```

gentootux ~ # echo /sys/class/*/*/uevent

/sys/class/graphics/fb0/uevent /sys/class/graphics/fbcon/uevent /sys/class/ieee1394_protocol/raw1394/uevent /sys/class/input/event0/uevent /sys/class/input/event1/uevent /sys/class/input/event2/uevent /sys/class/input/input0/uevent /sys/class/input/input1/uevent /sys/class/input/input2/uevent /sys/class/input/mice/uevent /sys/class/input/mouse0/uevent /sys/class/mem/full/uevent /sys/class/mem/kmem/uevent /sys/class/mem/kmsg/uevent /sys/class/mem/mem/uevent /sys/class/mem/null/uevent /sys/class/mem/port/uevent /sys/class/mem/random/uevent /sys/class/mem/urandom/uevent /sys/class/mem/zero/uevent /sys/class/misc/agpgart/uevent /sys/class/misc/fbsplash/uevent /sys/class/misc/psaux/uevent /sys/class/misc/rtc/uevent /sys/class/msr/msr0/uevent /sys/class/msr/msr1/uevent /sys/class/net/eth0/uevent /sys/class/net/lo/uevent /sys/class/pci_bus/0000:00/uevent /sys/class/pci_bus/0000:01/uevent /sys/class/pci_bus/0000:02/uevent /sys/class/scsi_device/0:0:0:0/uevent /sys/class/scsi_disk/0:0:0:0/uevent /sys/class/scsi_generic/sg0/uevent /sys/class/scsi_host/host0/uevent /sys/class/scsi_host/host1/uevent /sys/class/sound/adsp/uevent /sys/class/sound/audio/uevent /sys/class/sound/controlC0/uevent /sys/class/sound/dsp/uevent /sys/class/sound/mixer/uevent /sys/class/sound/pcmC0D0c/uevent /sys/class/sound/pcmC0D0p/uevent /sys/class/sound/pcmC0D1c/uevent /sys/class/sound/pcmC0D2c/uevent /sys/class/sound/pcmC0D3c/uevent /sys/class/sound/pcmC0D4p/uevent /sys/class/sound/sequencer2/uevent /sys/class/sound/sequencer/uevent /sys/class/sound/seq/uevent /sys/class/sound/timer/uevent /sys/class/tty/console/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptmx/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptya0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptya1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptya2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptya3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptya4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptya5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptya6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptya7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptya8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptya9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyaa/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyab/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyac/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyad/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyae/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyaf/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyb0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyb1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyb2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyb3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyb4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyb5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyb6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyb7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyb8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyb9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyba/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptybb/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptybc/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptybd/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptybe/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptybf/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyc0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyc1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyc2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyc3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyc4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyc5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyc6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyc7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyc8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyc9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyca/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptycb/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptycc/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptycd/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyce/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptycf/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyd0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyd1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyd2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyd3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyd4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyd5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyd6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyd7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyd8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyd9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyda/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptydb/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptydc/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptydd/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyde/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptydf/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptye0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptye1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptye2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptye3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptye4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptye5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptye6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptye7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptye8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptye9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyea/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyeb/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyec/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyed/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyee/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyef/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyp0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyp1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyp2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyp3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyp4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyp5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyp6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyp7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyp8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyp9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptypa/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptypb/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptypc/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptypd/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptype/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptypf/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyq0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyq1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyq2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyq3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyq4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyq5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyq6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyq7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyq8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyq9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyqa/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyqb/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyqc/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyqd/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyqe/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyqf/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyr0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyr1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyr2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyr3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyr4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyr5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyr6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyr7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyr8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyr9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyra/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyrb/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyrc/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyrd/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyre/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyrf/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptys0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptys1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptys2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptys3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptys4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptys5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptys6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptys7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptys8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptys9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptysa/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptysb/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptysc/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptysd/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyse/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptysf/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyt0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyt1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyt2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyt3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyt4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyt5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyt6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyt7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyt8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyt9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyta/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptytb/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptytc/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptytd/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyte/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptytf/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyu0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyu1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyu2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyu3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyu4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyu5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyu6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyu7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyu8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyu9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyua/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyub/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyuc/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyud/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyue/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyuf/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyv0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyv1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyv2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyv3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyv4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyv5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyv6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyv7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyv8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyv9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyva/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyvb/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyvc/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyvd/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyve/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyvf/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyw0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyw1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyw2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyw3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyw4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyw5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyw6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyw7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyw8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyw9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptywa/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptywb/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptywc/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptywd/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptywe/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptywf/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyx0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyx1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyx2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyx3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyx4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyx5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyx6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyx7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyx8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyx9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyxa/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyxb/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyxc/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyxd/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyxe/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyxf/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyy0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyy1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyy2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyy3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyy4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyy5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyy6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyy7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyy8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyy9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyya/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyyb/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyyc/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyyd/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyye/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyyf/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyz0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyz1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyz2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyz3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyz4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyz5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyz6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyz7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyz8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyz9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyza/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyzb/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyzc/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyzd/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyze/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyzf/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty0/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty10/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty11/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty12/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty13/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty14/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty15/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty16/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty17/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty18/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty19/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty1/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty20/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty21/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty22/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty23/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty24/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty25/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty26/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty27/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty28/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty29/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty2/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty30/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty31/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty32/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty33/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty34/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty35/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty36/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty37/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty38/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty39/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty3/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty40/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty41/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty42/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty43/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty44/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty45/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty46/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty47/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty48/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty49/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty4/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty50/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty51/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty52/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty53/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty54/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty55/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty56/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty57/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty58/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty59/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty5/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty60/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty61/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty62/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty63/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty6/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty7/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty8/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttya0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttya1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttya2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttya3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttya4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttya5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttya6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttya7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttya8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttya9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyaa/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyab/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyac/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyad/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyae/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyaf/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyb0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyb1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyb2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyb3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyb4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyb5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyb6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyb7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyb8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyb9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyba/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttybb/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttybc/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttybd/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttybe/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttybf/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyc0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyc1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyc2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyc3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyc4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyc5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyc6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyc7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyc8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyc9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyca/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttycb/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttycc/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttycd/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyce/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttycf/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyd0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyd1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyd2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyd3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyd4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyd5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyd6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyd7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyd8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyd9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyda/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttydb/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttydc/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttydd/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyde/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttydf/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttye0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttye1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttye2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttye3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttye4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttye5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttye6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttye7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttye8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttye9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyea/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyeb/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyec/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyed/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyee/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyef/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyp0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyp1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyp2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyp3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyp4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyp5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyp6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyp7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyp8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyp9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttypa/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttypb/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttypc/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttypd/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttype/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttypf/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyq0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyq1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyq2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyq3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyq4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyq5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyq6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyq7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyq8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyq9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyqa/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyqb/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyqc/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyqd/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyqe/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyqf/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyr0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyr1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyr2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyr3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyr4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyr5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyr6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyr7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyr8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyr9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyra/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyrb/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyrc/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyrd/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyre/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyrf/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyS0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttys0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyS1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttys1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyS2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttys2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyS3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttys3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttys4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttys5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttys6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttys7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttys8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttys9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttysa/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttysb/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttysc/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttysd/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyse/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttysf/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyt0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyt1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyt2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyt3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyt4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyt5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyt6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyt7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyt8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyt9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyta/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttytb/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttytc/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttytd/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyte/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttytf/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyu0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyu1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyu2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyu3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyu4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyu5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyu6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyu7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyu8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyu9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyua/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyub/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyuc/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyud/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyue/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyuf/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyv0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyv1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyv2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyv3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyv4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyv5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyv6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyv7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyv8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyv9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyva/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyvb/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyvc/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyvd/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyve/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyvf/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyw0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyw1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyw2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyw3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyw4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyw5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyw6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyw7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyw8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyw9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttywa/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttywb/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttywc/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttywd/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttywe/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttywf/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyx0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyx1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyx2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyx3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyx4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyx5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyx6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyx7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyx8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyx9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyxa/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyxb/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyxc/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyxd/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyxe/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyxf/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyy0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyy1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyy2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyy3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyy4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyy5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyy6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyy7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyy8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyy9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyya/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyyb/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyyc/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyyd/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyye/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyyf/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyz0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyz1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyz2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyz3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyz4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyz5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyz6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyz7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyz8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyz9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyza/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyzb/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyzc/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyzd/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyze/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyzf/uevent /sys/class/usb_device/usbdev1.1/uevent /sys/class/usb_device/usbdev2.1/uevent /sys/class/usb_device/usbdev2.4/uevent /sys/class/usb_device/usbdev3.1/uevent /sys/class/usb_device/usbdev4.1/uevent /sys/class/usb_device/usbdev5.1/uevent /sys/class/usb_device/usbdev5.3/uevent /sys/class/usb_endpoint/usbdev1.1_ep00/uevent /sys/class/usb_endpoint/usbdev1.1_ep81/uevent /sys/class/usb_endpoint/usbdev2.1_ep00/uevent /sys/class/usb_endpoint/usbdev2.1_ep81/uevent /sys/class/usb_endpoint/usbdev2.4_ep00/uevent /sys/class/usb_endpoint/usbdev2.4_ep02/uevent /sys/class/usb_endpoint/usbdev2.4_ep81/uevent /sys/class/usb_endpoint/usbdev3.1_ep00/uevent /sys/class/usb_endpoint/usbdev3.1_ep81/uevent /sys/class/usb_endpoint/usbdev4.1_ep00/uevent /sys/class/usb_endpoint/usbdev4.1_ep81/uevent /sys/class/usb_endpoint/usbdev5.1_ep00/uevent /sys/class/usb_endpoint/usbdev5.1_ep81/uevent /sys/class/usb_endpoint/usbdev5.3_ep00/uevent /sys/class/usb_endpoint/usbdev5.3_ep87/uevent /sys/class/usb_host/usb_host1/uevent /sys/class/usb_host/usb_host2/uevent /sys/class/usb_host/usb_host3/uevent /sys/class/usb_host/usb_host4/uevent /sys/class/usb_host/usb_host5/uevent /sys/class/usb/lp0/uevent /sys/class/vc/vcs12/uevent /sys/class/vc/vcs1/uevent /sys/class/vc/vcs2/uevent /sys/class/vc/vcs3/uevent /sys/class/vc/vcs4/uevent /sys/class/vc/vcs5/uevent /sys/class/vc/vcs6/uevent /sys/class/vc/vcs7/uevent /sys/class/vc/vcsa12/uevent /sys/class/vc/vcsa1/uevent /sys/class/vc/vcsa2/uevent /sys/class/vc/vcsa3/uevent /sys/class/vc/vcsa4/uevent /sys/class/vc/vcsa5/uevent /sys/class/vc/vcsa6/uevent /sys/class/vc/vcsa7/uevent /sys/class/vc/vcsa/uevent /sys/class/vc/vcs/uevent /sys/class/vtconsole/vtcon0/uevent /sys/class/vtconsole/vtcon1/uevent

gentootux ~ #                                                             

```

Ça c'est quand je suis dans KDE...

----------

## titoucha

C'est pas tout à fait ce que j'avais compris, encore une fois merci pour l'éclaircissement et je vais arrêter de faire le boulet et te laisser résoudre ça seul, je ne sers vraiment à rien.   :Confused: 

----------

## Enlight

arf poste pas tout ça, greppe de dans pour voir si les 2 zoives en 16 y sont ou pas!!!!

edit : ils y sont pas... tente la soluce à base de tmpfs (si t'arrives pas je t'aide demain là je suis naze)

@titoucha : bah j'ai jamais vu de mal à s'intéresser à un sujêt même si on ne peut pas aider à résoudre le problème. Pis quand nous les "vieux" on sera plus de ce monde (le jugement dernier approche, ceux qui ont péché retourneront à windows, les autres pourront aller sous LFS) faudra bien que quelqu'un transmette la bonne parole  :Mr. Green:  là c'est vraiment l'heure que je me couche je crois ^_^Last edited by Enlight on Mon Nov 13, 2006 3:25 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

J'ai rien vu...donc c'est le kernel qui en est la cause....

----------

## Enlight

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> J'ai rien vu...donc c'est le kernel qui en est la cause....

 

En fait on peut la jouer crado, écrit les fichiers dans /dev au lieu de /tmp il est en déjà en tmpfs à ce moment là.

je vais me coucher là

----------

## d2_racing

Tiens mon ami, amuse toi avec ça :

```

gentootux dev # cd /dev

gentootux dev # cat udev_

udev_first  udev_list

gentootux dev # cat udev_first

 /sys/class/mem/full/uevent /sys/class/mem/kmem/uevent /sys/class/mem/kmsg/uevent /sys/class/mem/mem/uevent /sys/class/mem/null/uevent /sys/class/mem/port/uevent /sys/class/mem/random/uevent /sys/class/mem/urandom/uevent /sys/class/mem/zero/uevent /sys/class/tty/console/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptmx/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptya0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptya1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptya2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptya3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptya4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptya5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptya6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptya7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptya8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptya9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyaa/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyab/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyac/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyad/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyae/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyaf/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyb0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyb1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyb2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyb3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyb4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyb5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyb6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyb7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyb8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyb9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyba/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptybb/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptybc/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptybd/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptybe/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptybf/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyc0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyc1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyc2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyc3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyc4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyc5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyc6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyc7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyc8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyc9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyca/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptycb/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptycc/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptycd/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyce/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptycf/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyd0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyd1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyd2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyd3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyd4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyd5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyd6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyd7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyd8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyd9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyda/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptydb/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptydc/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptydd/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyde/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptydf/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptye0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptye1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptye2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptye3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptye4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptye5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptye6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptye7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptye8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptye9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyea/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyeb/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyec/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyed/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyee/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyef/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyp0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyp1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyp2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyp3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyp4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyp5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyp6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyp7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyp8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyp9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptypa/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptypb/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptypc/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptypd/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptype/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptypf/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyq0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyq1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyq2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyq3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyq4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyq5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyq6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyq7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyq8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyq9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyqa/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyqb/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyqc/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyqd/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyqe/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyqf/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyr0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyr1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyr2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyr3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyr4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyr5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyr6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyr7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyr8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyr9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyra/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyrb/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyrc/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyrd/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyre/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyrf/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptys0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptys1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptys2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptys3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptys4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptys5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptys6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptys7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptys8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptys9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptysa/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptysb/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptysc/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptysd/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyse/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptysf/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyt0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyt1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyt2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyt3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyt4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyt5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyt6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyt7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyt8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyt9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyta/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptytb/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptytc/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptytd/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyte/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptytf/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyu0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyu1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyu2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyu3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyu4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyu5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyu6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyu7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyu8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyu9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyua/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyub/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyuc/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyud/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyue/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyuf/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyv0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyv1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyv2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyv3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyv4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyv5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyv6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyv7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyv8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyv9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyva/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyvb/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyvc/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyvd/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyve/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyvf/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyw0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyw1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyw2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyw3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyw4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyw5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyw6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyw7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyw8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyw9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptywa/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptywb/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptywc/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptywd/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptywe/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptywf/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyx0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyx1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyx2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyx3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyx4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyx5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyx6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyx7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyx8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyx9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyxa/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyxb/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyxc/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyxd/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyxe/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyxf/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyy0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyy1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyy2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyy3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyy4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyy5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyy6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyy7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyy8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyy9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyya/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyyb/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyyc/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyyd/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyye/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyyf/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyz0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyz1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyz2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyz3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyz4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyz5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyz6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyz7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyz8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyz9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyza/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyzb/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyzc/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyzd/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyze/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyzf/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty0/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty10/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty11/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty12/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty13/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty14/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty15/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty16/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty17/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty18/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty19/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty1/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty20/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty21/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty22/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty23/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty24/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty25/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty26/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty27/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty28/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty29/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty2/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty30/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty31/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty32/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty33/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty34/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty35/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty36/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty37/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty38/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty39/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty3/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty40/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty41/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty42/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty43/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty44/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty45/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty46/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty47/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty48/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty49/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty4/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty50/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty51/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty52/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty53/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty54/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty55/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty56/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty57/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty58/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty59/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty5/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty60/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty61/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty62/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty63/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty6/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty7/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty8/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttya0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttya1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttya2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttya3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttya4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttya5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttya6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttya7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttya8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttya9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyaa/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyab/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyac/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyad/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyae/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyaf/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyb0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyb1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyb2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyb3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyb4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyb5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyb6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyb7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyb8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyb9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyba/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttybb/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttybc/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttybd/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttybe/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttybf/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyc0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyc1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyc2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyc3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyc4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyc5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyc6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyc7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyc8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyc9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyca/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttycb/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttycc/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttycd/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyce/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttycf/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyd0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyd1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyd2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyd3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyd4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyd5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyd6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyd7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyd8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyd9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyda/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttydb/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttydc/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttydd/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyde/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttydf/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttye0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttye1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttye2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttye3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttye4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttye5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttye6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttye7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttye8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttye9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyea/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyeb/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyec/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyed/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyee/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyef/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyp0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyp1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyp2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyp3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyp4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyp5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyp6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyp7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyp8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyp9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttypa/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttypb/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttypc/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttypd/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttype/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttypf/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyq0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyq1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyq2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyq3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyq4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyq5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyq6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyq7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyq8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyq9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyqa/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyqb/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyqc/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyqd/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyqe/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyqf/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyr0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyr1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyr2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyr3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyr4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyr5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyr6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyr7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyr8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyr9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyra/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyrb/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyrc/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyrd/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyre/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyrf/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyS0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttys0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyS1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttys1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyS2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttys2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyS3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttys3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttys4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttys5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttys6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttys7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttys8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttys9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttysa/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttysb/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttysc/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttysd/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyse/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttysf/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyt0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyt1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyt2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyt3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyt4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyt5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyt6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyt7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyt8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyt9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyta/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttytb/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttytc/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttytd/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyte/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttytf/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyu0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyu1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyu2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyu3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyu4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyu5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyu6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyu7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyu8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyu9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyua/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyub/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyuc/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyud/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyue/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyuf/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyv0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyv1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyv2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyv3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyv4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyv5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyv6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyv7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyv8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyv9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyva/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyvb/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyvc/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyvd/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyve/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyvf/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyw0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyw1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyw2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyw3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyw4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyw5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyw6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyw7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyw8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyw9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttywa/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttywb/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttywc/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttywd/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttywe/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttywf/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyx0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyx1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyx2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyx3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyx4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyx5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyx6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyx7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyx8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyx9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyxa/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyxb/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyxc/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyxd/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyxe/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyxf/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyy0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyy1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyy2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyy3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyy4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyy5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyy6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyy7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyy8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyy9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyya/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyyb/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyyc/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyyd/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyye/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyyf/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyz0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyz1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyz2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyz3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyz4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyz5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyz6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyz7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyz8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyz9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyza/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyzb/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyzc/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyzd/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyze/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyzf/uevent

gentootux dev #                                     

```

```

gentootux dev # cat udev_list

 /sys/class/graphics/fb0/uevent /sys/class/graphics/fbcon/uevent /sys/class/ieee1394_protocol/raw1394/uevent /sys/class/input/event0/uevent /sys/class/input/event1/uevent /sys/class/input/input0/uevent /sys/class/input/input1/uevent /sys/class/input/mice/uevent /sys/class/input/mouse0/uevent /sys/class/mem/full/uevent /sys/class/mem/kmem/uevent /sys/class/mem/kmsg/uevent /sys/class/mem/mem/uevent /sys/class/mem/null/uevent /sys/class/mem/port/uevent /sys/class/mem/random/uevent /sys/class/mem/urandom/uevent /sys/class/mem/zero/uevent /sys/class/misc/fbsplash/uevent /sys/class/misc/psaux/uevent /sys/class/misc/rtc/uevent /sys/class/msr/msr0/uevent /sys/class/msr/msr1/uevent /sys/class/net/eth0/uevent /sys/class/net/lo/uevent /sys/class/pci_bus/0000:00/uevent /sys/class/pci_bus/0000:01/uevent /sys/class/pci_bus/0000:02/uevent /sys/class/scsi_device/0:0:0:0/uevent /sys/class/scsi_disk/0:0:0:0/uevent /sys/class/scsi_generic/sg0/uevent /sys/class/scsi_host/host0/uevent /sys/class/scsi_host/host1/uevent /sys/class/tty/console/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptmx/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptya0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptya1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptya2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptya3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptya4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptya5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptya6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptya7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptya8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptya9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyaa/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyab/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyac/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyad/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyae/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyaf/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyb0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyb1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyb2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyb3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyb4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyb5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyb6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyb7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyb8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyb9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyba/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptybb/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptybc/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptybd/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptybe/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptybf/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyc0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyc1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyc2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyc3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyc4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyc5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyc6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyc7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyc8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyc9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyca/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptycb/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptycc/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptycd/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyce/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptycf/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyd0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyd1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyd2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyd3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyd4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyd5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyd6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyd7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyd8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyd9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyda/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptydb/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptydc/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptydd/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyde/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptydf/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptye0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptye1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptye2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptye3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptye4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptye5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptye6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptye7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptye8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptye9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyea/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyeb/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyec/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyed/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyee/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyef/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyp0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyp1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyp2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyp3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyp4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyp5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyp6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyp7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyp8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyp9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptypa/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptypb/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptypc/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptypd/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptype/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptypf/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyq0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyq1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyq2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyq3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyq4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyq5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyq6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyq7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyq8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyq9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyqa/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyqb/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyqc/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyqd/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyqe/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyqf/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyr0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyr1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyr2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyr3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyr4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyr5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyr6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyr7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyr8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyr9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyra/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyrb/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyrc/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyrd/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyre/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyrf/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptys0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptys1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptys2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptys3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptys4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptys5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptys6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptys7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptys8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptys9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptysa/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptysb/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptysc/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptysd/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyse/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptysf/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyt0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyt1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyt2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyt3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyt4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyt5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyt6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyt7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyt8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyt9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyta/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptytb/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptytc/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptytd/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyte/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptytf/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyu0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyu1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyu2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyu3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyu4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyu5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyu6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyu7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyu8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyu9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyua/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyub/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyuc/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyud/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyue/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyuf/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyv0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyv1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyv2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyv3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyv4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyv5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyv6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyv7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyv8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyv9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyva/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyvb/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyvc/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyvd/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyve/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyvf/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyw0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyw1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyw2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyw3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyw4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyw5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyw6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyw7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyw8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyw9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptywa/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptywb/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptywc/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptywd/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptywe/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptywf/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyx0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyx1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyx2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyx3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyx4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyx5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyx6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyx7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyx8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyx9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyxa/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyxb/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyxc/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyxd/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyxe/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyxf/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyy0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyy1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyy2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyy3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyy4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyy5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyy6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyy7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyy8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyy9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyya/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyyb/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyyc/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyyd/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyye/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyyf/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyz0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyz1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyz2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyz3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyz4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyz5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyz6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyz7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyz8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyz9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyza/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyzb/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyzc/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyzd/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyze/uevent /sys/class/tty/ptyzf/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty0/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty10/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty11/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty12/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty13/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty14/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty15/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty16/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty17/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty18/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty19/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty1/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty20/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty21/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty22/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty23/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty24/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty25/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty26/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty27/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty28/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty29/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty2/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty30/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty31/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty32/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty33/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty34/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty35/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty36/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty37/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty38/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty39/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty3/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty40/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty41/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty42/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty43/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty44/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty45/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty46/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty47/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty48/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty49/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty4/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty50/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty51/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty52/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty53/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty54/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty55/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty56/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty57/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty58/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty59/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty5/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty60/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty61/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty62/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty63/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty6/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty7/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty8/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttya0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttya1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttya2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttya3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttya4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttya5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttya6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttya7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttya8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttya9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyaa/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyab/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyac/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyad/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyae/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyaf/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyb0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyb1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyb2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyb3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyb4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyb5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyb6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyb7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyb8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyb9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyba/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttybb/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttybc/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttybd/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttybe/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttybf/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyc0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyc1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyc2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyc3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyc4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyc5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyc6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyc7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyc8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyc9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyca/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttycb/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttycc/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttycd/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyce/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttycf/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyd0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyd1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyd2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyd3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyd4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyd5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyd6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyd7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyd8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyd9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyda/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttydb/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttydc/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttydd/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyde/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttydf/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttye0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttye1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttye2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttye3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttye4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttye5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttye6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttye7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttye8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttye9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyea/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyeb/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyec/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyed/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyee/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyef/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyp0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyp1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyp2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyp3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyp4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyp5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyp6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyp7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyp8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyp9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttypa/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttypb/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttypc/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttypd/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttype/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttypf/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyq0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyq1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyq2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyq3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyq4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyq5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyq6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyq7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyq8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyq9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyqa/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyqb/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyqc/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyqd/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyqe/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyqf/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyr0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyr1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyr2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyr3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyr4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyr5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyr6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyr7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyr8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyr9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyra/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyrb/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyrc/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyrd/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyre/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyrf/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyS0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttys0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyS1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttys1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyS2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttys2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyS3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttys3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttys4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttys5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttys6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttys7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttys8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttys9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttysa/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttysb/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttysc/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttysd/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyse/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttysf/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyt0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyt1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyt2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyt3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyt4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyt5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyt6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyt7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyt8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyt9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyta/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttytb/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttytc/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttytd/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyte/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttytf/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyu0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyu1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyu2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyu3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyu4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyu5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyu6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyu7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyu8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyu9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyua/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyub/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyuc/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyud/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyue/uevent /sys/class/tty/tty/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyuf/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyv0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyv1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyv2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyv3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyv4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyv5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyv6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyv7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyv8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyv9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyva/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyvb/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyvc/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyvd/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyve/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyvf/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyw0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyw1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyw2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyw3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyw4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyw5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyw6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyw7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyw8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyw9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttywa/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttywb/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttywc/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttywd/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttywe/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttywf/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyx0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyx1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyx2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyx3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyx4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyx5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyx6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyx7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyx8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyx9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyxa/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyxb/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyxc/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyxd/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyxe/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyxf/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyy0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyy1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyy2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyy3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyy4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyy5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyy6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyy7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyy8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyy9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyya/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyyb/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyyc/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyyd/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyye/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyyf/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyz0/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyz1/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyz2/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyz3/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyz4/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyz5/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyz6/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyz7/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyz8/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyz9/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyza/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyzb/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyzc/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyzd/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyze/uevent /sys/class/tty/ttyzf/uevent /sys/class/vc/vcs16/uevent /sys/class/vc/vcs1/uevent /sys/class/vc/vcsa16/uevent /sys/class/vc/vcsa1/uevent /sys/class/vc/vcsa/uevent /sys/class/vc/vcs/uevent /sys/class/vtconsole/vtcon0/uevent /sys/class/vtconsole/vtcon1/uevent /sys/block/hdc/uevent /sys/block/hdd/uevent /sys/block/ram0/uevent /sys/block/ram10/uevent /sys/block/ram11/uevent /sys/block/ram12/uevent /sys/block/ram13/uevent /sys/block/ram14/uevent /sys/block/ram15/uevent /sys/block/ram1/uevent /sys/block/ram2/uevent /sys/block/ram3/uevent /sys/block/ram4/uevent /sys/block/ram5/uevent /sys/block/ram6/uevent /sys/block/ram7/uevent /sys/block/ram8/uevent /sys/block/ram9/uevent /sys/block/sda/uevent /sys/block/hdc/device/uevent /sys/block/hdd/device/uevent /sys/block/sda/device/uevent /sys/block/sda/sda10/uevent /sys/block/sda/sda1/uevent /sys/block/sda/sda2/uevent /sys/block/sda/sda5/uevent /sys/block/sda/sda6/uevent /sys/block/sda/sda7/uevent /sys/block/sda/sda8/uevent /sys/block/sda/sda9/uevent

gentootux dev #                                                                                                 

```

Moi aussi je vais aller me coucher.

Merci encore et bonne lecture.

----------

## titoucha

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> @titoucha : bah j'ai jamais vu de mal à s'intéresser à un sujêt même si on ne peut pas aider à résoudre le problème. Pis quand nous les "vieux" on sera plus de ce monde (le jugement dernier approche, ceux qui ont péché retourneront à windows, les autres pourront aller sous LFS) faudra bien que quelqu'un transmette la bonne parole  là c'est vraiment l'heure que je me couche je crois ^_^

 

Il est fatigué le @Enlight, il va aller faire un gros dodo.   :Laughing: 

@d2 tu fais les commissions avec tes listes   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Enlight

Ouais ben ils y' sont. par contre ils doivent être dans $default j'avais pas bien fait gaffe aux syntaxes dans le case... à la limite tu peux vouloir t'amuser à voir s'il ne s'agit pas de symlink en récupérant un ls -l comme on a fait les echos... ou voir si ajouter un "sleep 1" au début de la fonction chnage quelque chose, mais à mon avis t'es bon pour le rapport de bug.

Sinon c'est pas dramatique comme souci, le seul truc c'est que je me demande si les entrées que tu as après le boot reçoivent bien leur message add et si les devices sont crées...[/quote]

----------

## d2_racing

Bon, ben je vais poster un bugzilla et je vais te tenir au courant Enlight.

Ça été ben le fun que tu m'aide avec ce problème.

Je vais poster le # du bugzilla pour assurer un suivi.

 :Wink: 

----------

## d2_racing

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=155009

----------

## Clark

```
/lib/rcscripts/addons/udev-start.sh : line 46:/sys/class/vc/vcs16/uevent Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type 

 /lib/rcscripts/addons/udev-start.sh : line 46:/sys/class/vc/vcsa16/uevent Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
```

Des lignes comme ça, j'en ai eu des centaines après une mise à jour de udev. J'ai posté une solution ici : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-510944-highlight-udev.html

----------

## titoucha

Je n'aurais jamais pensé aux scripts qui ne font pas correctement le nettoyage, c'est assez tordu.   :Confused: 

----------

## d2_racing

Ça confirme de plus en plus, qu'il y a un problème avec udev... je pense que j'ai bien fait de poster un bugzilla  :Smile: 

Le package devrait faire le ménage automatiquement sans avoir à faire un intervention manuellement.

----------

## d2_racing

 *Clark wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Lors de la mise à jour de udev et de baselayout, ces paquets ne remplacent qu'incomplètement les anciennes versions de leurs scripts.
> 
> Donc, pour régler le problème de flood des messages d'erreurs de udevd au démarrage et à l'extinction du système, il faut supprimer /etc/udev/, /etc/dev.d et lib/udev/ puis réinstaller udev et hal si vous utilisez ce dernier (ne l'oubliez pas, sinon le montage automatique des périphériques amovibles ne fonctionnera plus).
> ...

 

C'est pas mal risqué à mon avis.

Au fait, si je fais ça, j'ai pensé utiliser le liveCD pour me chrooter, car je veux pas que udev démarre ?

Qu'est-ce que vous pensez de la solution, ménage à la main....?

----------

## d2_racing

J'ai essayé avec le LiveCD  et quand je reboot, ça donne les 2 erreurs au démarrage  :Sad: 

----------

## d2_racing

Le tout c'est réglé avec la nouvelle version de udev d'aujourd'hui...la version 103  :Smile: 

----------

## Bob_Le_Mou

Bonjour,

Ah bon ???

J'ai emergé hier : udev 1.03  puis fait etc-update/dispatch-conf et tout est cassé maintenant.    :Crying or Very sad: 

(plus de réseau, notamment...)

Je panique pas, mais çà énerve quand même un peu... Je vais "downgradé" ce soir et recommencer la manip, 

pour voir si j'ai pas loupé quelque chose... ( un revdep-rebuild peut-être ??? )

----------

## d2_racing

Salut,as-tu suivi le howto : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/udev-guide.xml

Il faut enlever coldplug et enlever son service au démarrage :

```

#emerge -aC coldplug

# rc-update del coldplug

# rm /etc/init.d/coldplug

```

Peux-tu poster des messages d'erreurs, car je suis certain que quelqu'un va pouvoir d'aider ici  :Smile: 

----------

## Bob_Le_Mou

Oui, je suis un adepte des how-to... En général.

Mais il s'agissait d'une mise à jour...

Bien que j'ai effectué le 

```
emerge -aC coldplug 
```

J'ai pas enlevé coldplug de l'init  :

```

# rc-update del coldplug

# rm /etc/init.d/coldplug 
```

Je vais voir tout à l'heure à la maison si çà résoud le pb.

Merci en tout cas.

----------

## Bob_Le_Mou

bon, j'y comprends rien : apparemment fausse alerte. pas vraiment de gros problème...

Par contre, j'ai un tas de message au boot : udev me sort tout un tas de message d'insulte concernant : 

/etc/udev/rules.d/10-local.rules 

Je vais reprendre ce post depuis le départ. Pour voir si çà ne correspond pas à mon problème.

Merci

----------

## geekounet

 *Bob_Le_Mou wrote:*   

> bon, j'y comprends rien : apparemment fausse alerte. pas vraiment de gros problème...
> 
> Par contre, j'ai un tas de message au boot : udev me sort tout un tas de message d'insulte concernant : 
> 
> /etc/udev/rules.d/10-local.rules 
> ...

 

Ce sont surement des règles que tu as mis toi même auparavant et elle ne doivent plus avoir une syntaxe correcte par rapport à la version actuelle de udev. Vérifie-les et regarde aussi si tu ne peux pas tout simplement les supprimer des fois qu'elles soient devenues inutiles.

----------

## Bob_Le_Mou

Exact,

Je suis trop c...  :Embarassed: 

Merci de me remettre dans le droit chemin.

----------

